# Jacobs chuck Sheffield UK?



## Ebel440 (Dec 4, 2014)

So I have read a little bit about rebuilding Jacobs chucks lately and how they are labeled as to where they are made.  I was just going through some chucks at my work and most were all the normal Jacobs with USA or Hartford but one of them says Sheffield Uk on it and I have never seen this mentioned as a possible site of manufacture.  Has anyone seen this before


----------



## darkzero (Dec 4, 2014)

Not all Jacobs chucks are labeled where they are made. Mostly only the older ones are labeled. I have a small (3/8 cap or something like that) keyless Jacobs chuck that says Italy on it.


----------



## Ebel440 (Dec 5, 2014)

I was just wondering if they were commonly made in the uk it's a 3a chuck and I. Had not seen it mentioned before


----------

